

In Anti-Theft Effort, Officials Seize 9 Domain Names - donohoe
http://mediadecoder.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/06/30/in-anti-theft-effort-officials-seize-9-domain-names/

======
Corrado
How, exactly, do you seize a domain name? Take away it's DNS entries?

~~~
hga
I would assume you go to the registrars with a proper legal writ and have them
Do The Right Thing.

I'm not quite sure what that would be in the long term.

